# Gtechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer Advice



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello all, looking for some advice please, i own a ford focus and it has plastic trim that runs along the side of the car underneath the doors and also a fair chunk on the rear end. Would C4 be a ideal sealant for the coming winter months to prevent me having to keep cleaning and re-blackening the trims?

All help much appreciated, Thanks Andy G :thumb:


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Andrew Goacher said:


> Hello all, looking for some advice please, i own a ford focus and it has plastic trim that runs along the side of the car underneath the doors and also a fair chunk on the rear end. Would C4 be a ideal sealant for the coming winter months to prevent me having to keep cleaning and re-blackening the trims?
> 
> All help much appreciated, Thanks Andy G :thumb:


Good choice..just be sure to clean the surface real good and do a final wipe down with IPA before applying C4.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Its what we use on our kuga Andy good stuff.
I find a bit of T1 freshens it up every now and then too


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I put on the c4 2 days ago and so impressed. If others reports are correct I won't need to touch the trim again for another 2-3 years happy days.

Anyway cleaned all the surfaces with IPA and a microfibre. The. Simply apply with a small pad provided then buff off the excess.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice, paint looks good also.


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

MAUI said:


> Very nice, paint looks good also.


Cars just been fully detailed. Gtechniq p1, c2v3 and g1 too.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

gca3n said:


> Well I put on the c4 2 days ago and so impressed. If others reports are correct I won't need to touch the trim again for another 2-3 years happy days.
> 
> Anyway cleaned all the surfaces with IPA and a microfibre. The. Simply apply with a small pad provided then buff off the excess.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, and the link to the video, weirdly i had just seen you thread on your detail and was impressed. Did you use much of the bottle?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C4 is excellent with long lasting durability :thumbup:


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

Andrew Goacher said:


> gca3n said:
> 
> 
> > Well I put on the c4 2 days ago and so impressed. If others reports are correct I won't need to touch the trim again for another 2-3 years happy days.
> ...


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

gca3n said:


> Andrew Goacher said:
> 
> 
> > I used 3/4 of the bottle on one car.
> ...


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have used this a few times now and it's a fantastic product... Keeps trim in top condition, and brings faded trim back to life!


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

gca3n said:


> Andrew Goacher said:
> 
> 
> > I used 3/4 of the bottle on one car.
> ...


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Its the best stuff i found to use.


----------



## slider09 (Jul 12, 2013)

Where is the cheapest place to buy this?


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

slider09 said:


> Where is the cheapest place to buy this?


Most sites are the same, think I'll be buying from shinearama though


----------



## slider09 (Jul 12, 2013)

Found a promotion code for a shop online, ended getting the kit which includes the pads and a pre-wash type cleaner for £24 delivered.


----------

